# Why do I have two different BBS?



## Cathyb (Mar 1, 2010)

On Internet Explorer I have the ability in TUG2.net to go to Quick Links to see my posts, etc.; however within TUG2 thru Chrome, the format is different and I do not have a Quick Links.  Am I losing it?:ignore: 

Please help!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> On Internet Explorer I have the ability in TUG2.net to go to Quick Links to see my posts, etc.; however within TUG2 thru Chrome, the format is different and I do not have a Quick Links.  Am I losing it?:ignore:
> 
> Please help!



believe you need to do some extra things to enable javascript in google chrome...which is not necessary in IE.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 2, 2010)

*Thank you Brian!*



TUGBrian said:


> believe you need to do some extra things to enable javascript in google chrome...which is not necessary in IE.



Oh Brian -- thank you for making me feel sane and not crazy.  I am guessing you are saying I need to add javascript in Chrome, right?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Oh Brian -- thank you for making me feel sane and not crazy.  I am guessing you are saying I need to add javascript in Chrome, right?



its a bizarre issue, everything ive read says javascript is enabled by default in google chrome, but obviously it isnt working for your installation.  the bar at the top of the page (quicklinks etc) is indeed javascript as this has come up in the past.

I have a default installation of google chrome where the links work, im not sure if you have altered your version or not via some security software or other application?  it does not appear to be a setting within chrome to enalbe or disable javascript, but instead is done via the shortcut when starting chrome.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 8, 2010)

Unless this has been changed in more recent versions of Google Chrome, Javascript can only be disabled by a command-line "switch" when starting the program.

In Windows:

Close all instances of Chrome.  

Right-click the shortcut you're using to load Chrome and click Properties.  

Click the Shortcut tab and examine the "Target" field.

If the target text ends with *-disable-javascript*, delete that phrase and the space before it to re-enable javascript.

Press the OK button at the bottom of the window to save the change.


----------

